# Can't see my left ovary... Panicking!



## CAD2015 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have been following a long down reg regime under the egg share programme, everything has been fine up until this week  

I went for a scan Monday and the nurse wasn't able to pick my left ovary up on the vaginal scan, she could see it on the normal ultrasound but said she needed to scan me again today, the same thing has happened today.  I have 9 follicles in my right ovary and she can see 6 in my left but as they can't see the ovary through the vaginal scan she doesn't think they Will be able to collect from it   which means I won't have enough to continue with egg share  

Feeling really sad for me and the other couple involved, I'm willing to continue for myself and pay all the fees, I'm just worried I won't have enough follicles, I'm waiting for a phone call back after she has spoken to a Dr, Has anyone been through something similar?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi.

They have issues occasionally with my left as it is high but can see it with scans.  Sometimes if you put your fists behind your back it helps when they scan or I know during one of my procedures the nurses literally pressed on me to get it more accessible.  

Good luck!


----------



## CAD2015 (Apr 13, 2015)

She pushed around my stomach a little, but nothing! I will try the fists under my bum when I go Friday! Lol thank you


----------

